

Samsung: Exynos 4 processors are vulnerable to serious attack - sixdimensional
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/smartphones/samsung-exynos-4-processors-are-vulnerable-to-serious-attack/6134?tag=nl.e019&s_cid=e019

======
georgemcbay
This was already discussed on HN in various threads, eg:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4931944>

Also the headline is misleading, suggesting the processor has a hardware
security flaw when it is really an OS file permission problem in the Android
distribution that devices using this chip run.

